# auf klick mehrere fenster schliessen



## PDMsouljah (18. September 2004)

Hye
ich hab relativ wenig Ahnung & die Suche scheint hier auch nicht zu gehen, also zu meiner Frage:

Ich möchte auf meiner Seite, die viel mit verschiedenen Fenstern arbeitet, auf Klick 2 oder mehrere Fenster schliessen. Ich habe den Fenstern Namen gegeben um sie anzusprechen, nur weiss ich nicht wie ich den link tag formuliere, das dieser mehrere Anweisungen ausführt, also mehrere Fenster schliesst. Es wird imme nur ein Fenster geschlossen! Ich hoffe mir kann jmd helfen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. September 2004)

```
<a onclick="fenstername1.close();fenstername2.close();fenstername3.close();">
```
 uswusf.


----------

